# SLP LT's & stock exhaust = awesome



## tmac4468 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, Steve and the guys at Alan Young got the headers and some new plugs in. What a completely different animal sound wise. Just a little louder and deeper at idle, but WOT is very different story!

Only concern it a little noise coming from the firewall area - don't know if there is a leak or not, but I will get some opinions next week at the gtg.

Steve - thanks again!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wooo hooo!! Glad you like 'em man. Drive it for 500 miles and bring it back in and we'll re-torque them.:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Which plugs?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I believe they were NGK TR55's.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Wooo hooo!! Glad you like 'em man. Drive it for 500 miles and bring it back in and we'll re-torque them.:cheers


yeah your gonna have to do a lot of torquein bud..... to catch me  

i guess i should bring the baby in too then huh


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> yeah your gonna have to do a lot of torquein bud..... to catch me
> 
> i guess i should bring the baby in too then huh


Yes sir, I told your sister to tell you, but...... maybe she forgot.:lol:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I believe they were NGK TR55's.


Steve......Is that plug OK for an LS2 without LT's?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Steve......Is that plug OK for an LS2 without LT's?


Yes sir.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Yes sir.


ty...........:cool


----------

